# Seattle knife show



## Eric (Apr 27, 2015)

I am surprised no one has posted about this amazing event. I went on Saturday and boy was it a treat. Bill Burke, Murray Carter, Mike Radar, David Lisch, Mareko., Ian Rogers, the Derosiers, plus a ton of others, all with knives for sale and available and happy to chat. I hope some will post pictures it was incredible!


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 27, 2015)

Saw few snapshots from Marekos IG account and got to see some of Bill Burke's , looking forward to see more pictures


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 27, 2015)

So, do you have anything new in your kitchen now?


----------



## chefcomesback (Apr 27, 2015)

I don't have anything new from the show


----------



## Eric (Apr 27, 2015)

Picked up a couple of parers, also quench oil from Kelly Couples. Last week had the pleasure of learning heat treatment of 52100 from none other than Bill Burke, hosted by David Lisch at his Studio 4 Forge in Seattle.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 27, 2015)

Sounds like a productive show for you then. What kind of parers? Anything custom?


----------



## Eric (Apr 27, 2015)

One by Jim arbuckle, another by Andrea Lisch. If anyone knows who won the awards, I would be interested, as I know what I liked best. Thx. Eric


----------



## Reede (Apr 30, 2015)

Adam Desrosiers won the award for best kitchen knife. Did anyone here get to handle his? I posted a pic of his wife, Haley's, integral damascus wa gyuto on the new makers thread. 
Mareko Maumasi won People's Choice, and Dave Lisch for best fixed blade for a bowie that I'm still waiting to see a pic of.


----------



## Von blewitt (May 23, 2015)

I'm interested in hearing from those who attended the show what they thought of Bhakti Sa's knives, there are some great looking knives on EE at the moment. Definately similarities with David Lisch & Mareko Maumasi. 


Cheers


----------



## Eric (May 23, 2015)

Bhatki's knives are really nice looking and very well made. Not surprising they resemble those two makers as he is apprenticing with David currently, as did Mareko.


----------



## Eric (May 23, 2015)

Adams knife was my choice too! Incredibly light in hand, a true laser. It was w2 but with finish I'm not familiar with- forget the name but it was a forced patina that is quite dark, and I guess commonly used by non-kitchen knife makers. The blade was hr 64!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (May 24, 2015)

Are we really discussing a knife show without any pics? Nonsense. I played with and sharpened Wildboars Marenko. Very pretty knife, the grind not that impressive of a cutter.


----------

